# Weight and fertility issues



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Anyone else plus sized and having fertility isues? I am at my heaviest I have ever been before, and still waiting for AF to return. DD is almost 17 months old, and nursing only a few times a day. I don't think the BFing is affecting it much.

I am also struggling with adrenal fatigue and hypothyroidism, which I'm sure is affecting fertility more than the BFing. I have not been able to find a doctor to treat me yet, but I am still looking.

It's so hard when you want something so badly, but can't have it. I am starting to get all obsessive about it again







.


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

I didn't get pregnant with my first boy until I was at my normal weight, then boom! Breastfed extensively, put back on the weight and didn't get AF until 15 months. When I lost the weight again, after over a year of TTC, I was pregnant.

I pretty much don't ovulate once I get over a certain threshold, it's related to my PCOS.


----------



## AmeliasMum (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm the opposite. I got pg with DD our first month trying. I weighed 245lbs. I developed hyper-emesis, delivered at 187lbs. For the first time in my life, I have been underweight. At 5'9 I hit my lowest at 108lbs. It has taken me a year to finally get to 135lbs, and at that I am a sz 0-2. Last month was my first month over 130lbs, and I got pg (miscarriage/chemical). My body actually works better when I am heavy. I feel better, look better, and am more in touch with myself around the 200lb mark. Plus, DH is all over me when I am rounded, he hates me having any bones showing. Honestly, weight doesn't seem to as much of a fertility factor as lifestyle, if that makes sense.


----------



## mama2noah (Oct 31, 2007)

same here..got pregnant with ds first try of bcp at 280lbs...i'm 6 ft ok!!! lol!!!
am currently around the same weight and had a very diffcult time getting my cycles together. Doctor told me it was maybe my weight howver if I conceived before that it should not affect anything. Personnally I think the difficulties were related to bfing my son for like 16 months...pretty much on demand. Don't worry it'll fall into place and believe me I've been on this journey for about 9 months now and I am still slightly obessive! LOL!!!


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

try to relax about it. your daughter is still young. you've done this a few times









I've worked tons with lactating moms....one I remember well was still nursing her 3 yo and yearning for a period and did not get one until the toddler/preschooler completely quit.

we are all different. and sometimes God knows better than we do what we need


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I didn't get a cycle until I dropped about 40 pounds from 230 to 190. I really really think that weight has a huge part in fertility.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
I didn't get a cycle until I dropped about 40 pounds from 230 to 190. I really really think that weight has a huge part in fertility.

But at that, it's Not consistent from one person to another. What is too heavy or too light for one person may be fine for another. You need to find what works for your body. I lost 70lbs before I conceived but was still overweight, someone else might have had to lose an additional 30lbs before they conceive. There's just no real way of knowing. Good luck!


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

lifeguard- Totally agree, I am still 15lbs 'overweight' but at least now I have a cycle! I believe that there are people who could have very healthy PGs and 100+ lbs over weight, but others (like me) our bodies start to shut down when we carry too much weight.

I think datura and I have similar style bodies. And PCOS affect your hormones and weight and body differently then OP's hyperthyroidism. But if you don't have a cycle, then you have to start somewhere. All drs are going to want you to work on weight first. It may be a product of our thin obsessed society.







:
OP if you have known hyperthyrodism then the DR should be treating that and it will help the weight come off! good luck


----------

